# Accurate and Powerful



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

IMHO!!! Gotta love grizz!!!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the 6" - 2 hp version of this machine and it is absolutely great also. I agree with everything the reviewer said about his machine. I will also add that the built in mobile base works great.

Be advised though - with my machine I should not run it without the DC hooked up and running. Otherwise, the exhaust chute will plug up.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

What did you have to call tech support about? Seems *very* common with grizzly.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Skeeter,

I called them with a question about assembly. They answered the phone right away and had the answer. To give you some perspective, I had to call tech support at Powermatic twice in my life. The first time no answered after forty five minute of being on hold. I finally had have the vendor reach them. The second time I was lucky someone answered after a 1/2 hour. Hats off to Grizzly!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your tremendous dissatisfaction and ongoing grief with your machine.

NO person should have to live with a boat anchor like that.

But I'm a people person, and seek to help out my fellow Wood Butchers where I can.

I'd give you $300 for that thing-sight unseen-to allow you to get some closure, to put it behind you, and to get on with your life … without the obvious aggravation that this beast has caused you.

Why would I do this?

Because I'm sure you'd do it for me.

Think about it. I'll be here.

Yours….


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

I've got this same jointer and it's been an asset to my work. You'll surely enjoy it. Carl


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Great review, you have had the tool for some time now, have you changed out the blades yet? How do they wear? Are they easy to change? Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks for sharing, Steve in Oregon


----------

